# Sick Denisonii Barb needs treatment fast



## SarahJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello,

Just yesterday I noticed one of my Denisonii Barbs swimming funny, almost vertically. Still active and colourful but it seemed like he was having trouble swimming. Today he is so much worse. Still has bright colours and doesn't seem to be bloated. No physical sores and gills seem fine. I did some research and I am positive it is swim bladder disorder so I haven't fed them afraid I might make it worse. This tank is almost a year old, all other fish are healthy. 

Currently the water parameters are Nitrite 0, Ammonia 0, Nitrate 5-10, PH is at 6 currently (injecting co2), temperature is at 77F.

Yesterday I did a 50% water change as I am doing the EI dosing method. Tank is almost full of plants. 

The only thing I have done differently and is probably the culprit is I fed them freeze dried black worms and I stuck the chunk to the glass wall, all fish were readily eating them. Next time I am going to pre-soak the freeze dried food... 

Is there any fast and effective treatment that I can try to save him? Daily water changes? I have a 10g I use as a quarantine tank although I think he may be a bit cramped in there... Whatever is wrong with him seems to be working fast, he's swimming in spirals and upside down as I type this 

Here's a couple pictures of him, I couldn't figure out how to flip the pictures around...


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Try putting him in the hospital tank and either adding a bit of aquarium salt (natural laxative) or feed him small sinking pellets that have been soaked in plain epsom salt water. One tablespoon of epsom salt mixed into a regular water bottle with water in it. Soak the pellets in some of the water and then drain and serve. It helps expel anything blocking their system. Good luck


----------



## SarahJ (Feb 23, 2014)

That sounds like a great idea  Thanks for the advice!


----------

